# Fish on Lures



## Flatz Addict (Nov 28, 2009)

Whats the best pier to fish from along the coast of Alabama ?


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I tried dauphin island, and it was nice. There are a couple smaller piers you could fish from before you go across the bridge. I am not sure how the fishing is over there right now though...



See this thread:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic493072-23-1.aspx


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Right now the ONLY (public) pier to fish from along the Alabama gulf coast is the Gulf State Park Pier in Gulf Shores.

http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf%20State%20Park%20Pier/

Dauphin Island Pier is landlocked :doh


----------

